# My pride and joy, looking for name & open to suggestions.



## markfowler (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi,

Please see the link to my pride and joy. It is self built and took me two years.
I'm now looking to name my camper van and I'm open to suggestions. My dogs name is Max and I've been thinking along those lines.

Camper complete - Google Photos

Happy camping.

Mark.


----------



## Makzine (Sep 8, 2017)

We usually go by number plates and yours suggests "Venus"  Have fun :wave:


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2017)

You want something that sounds sophisticated,witty, but trustworthy.....

How about  "Rooney" ?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (Sep 8, 2017)

A very nice piece of work, Mark.

It closely resembles my Toyota Granvia conversion with regard to appearance, size and layout.

May it bring you much pleasure.

Why not call it ''Maxbox'' - your mutt seems to have played a prominent role in the build.... !


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 8, 2017)

Smashing job. I didn't spot a cooker though. Perhaps you prefer to do that outside, many do.

The marmax van. ( mark + max)


----------



## chrismilo (Sep 8, 2017)

markfowler said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see the link to my pride and joy. It is self built and took me two years.
> I'm now looking to name my camper van and I'm open to suggestions. My dogs name is Max and I've been thinking along those lines.
> ...


Max is ok
My dogs name is Milo  my REG has HMS in it so it became HMS MILO 
Keep getting asked if there was such a ship I haven't a clue


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Sep 8, 2017)

Miss Moneypit


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 8, 2017)

Maximus :dog:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 8, 2017)

Haaamster said:


> Maximus :dog:



That was my thought too


----------



## wildebus (Sep 8, 2017)

The White Westie Mobile :dog:


Nice van.  Looks like you got your electrics from Travelvolts ... good quality gear there


----------



## LesleyKH (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm full of admiration for anyone who can do that to a van. It looks lovely (as does Max).

No ideas for a name though, I'm afraid, as we don't really do names for cars, vans etc. Ours is called 'the van'. Actually, even the dogs have had to learn recall to their own names (Pommie & Betty) as well as to the call of 'dogs'.

Wishing you happy times in your maxoutmobile.

Lesley


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Sep 8, 2017)

Our van is called Usain, seen as how it's a Sprinter.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 8, 2017)

Great job done on "Maximillion"


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 8, 2017)

Bitzenpieces.


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Sep 8, 2017)

How about Vmax Or the wagon.

I do like Maximillion & Maximus.

Here's hoping you both have good times ahead!

Phill


----------



## Tuppence (Sep 8, 2017)

How about Maxibus


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 8, 2017)

Westiefellar.


----------



## markfowler (Sep 8, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Smashing job. I didn't spot a cooker though. Perhaps you prefer to do that outside, many do.
> 
> The marmax van. ( mark + max)



The cooker is on top of the pod with the sink and the big hole is for the fridge of which is fitted now.

Regards.
Mark.


----------



## markfowler (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for your positive feedback.
Maxibus
Maxbox
Westiefellar
Maximus
Marmax

Maximilian is my nickname for Max.

Are pretty good and you've all given me much to ponder.

Think I'll pass on Rooney LOL.

Keep em coming.

Regards.
Mark & Max.


----------



## Mike Parkinson (Sep 9, 2017)

I think names have to suit a vehicle.With yours being quite clinically new in its look it has the ability to appeal to anyone like a new campervan at a dealers would saleswise.Once you get your own personality into it after using and abusing it a name may evolve.
Personally though with your new snobbiest T5 numberplate I would call it 
'Murph'.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 9, 2017)

Very neat and modern (grey) looking conversion, like the union flag in grey to.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 9, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Westiefellar.



Winner.    :lol-061::lol-061:
 :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 9, 2017)

Last name FOWLER get in touch with your feminine side and call it FLOWER.


----------



## Haaamster (Sep 9, 2017)

Karma-x


----------



## n brown (Sep 9, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Great job done on "Maximillion"[/QUOTE
> that was my choice too- you must be very clever !]


----------



## kanga (Sep 9, 2017)

That looks cosy   .What about Polar bear ? His inner coat is dark and his outer is snowy white.


----------



## Chris356 (Sep 9, 2017)

How about max factor


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Sep 9, 2017)

I refer to mine as Camile ... taken from the term *CA*che *M*ob*ILE* ... a term used by geocachers when referring to their transport.

Therefore, I'd think about your other interests and hobbies and possibly adopt something from there that means something to you ... though, having looked at your conversion piccies, the name Tardis did come to mind.


----------



## ThatManViv (Jul 7, 2018)

Very Impressive.
Some clever people around.
Hope you added a door mat ......


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 7, 2018)

Okay I know it’s an old thread but never had a conclusion posted so seeing as it was at the end of the build I am amazed nobody suggested CliMax


----------

